

Will Apple tarnish brand with Target 'store-within-a-store' outlets? - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/hardware/238455/will-apple-tarnish-brand-target-store-within-store-outlets

======
abennett
Personally, I think it's more "two great tastes that taste great together"
than it it is "Martha Stewart for Kmart"

